
What’s wrong with null hypothesis significance testing - codesuki
https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2019/12/04/whats-wrong-with-null-hypothesis-significance-testing/
======
codedrome
I failed to reject the null hypothesis that this article is not uninteresting.

